# Kingston debuts enterprise-class SSDNow E100 SSD



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Kingston, known for making all sorts of computer and consumer electronics hardware ranging from power supply units to compact flash cards, has announced a new SSD (Solid State Drive) aimed at enterprise users.
> 
> The new drive, called the SSDNow E100, offers a 10x improvement in endurance and reliability when compared to regular SSDs. The drive has a MTBF rated at 10 million hours.


More


----------

